# MK1 GTI: Cleaning rough cast aluminum intake



## ablose1961 (Jan 30, 2007)

Anyone have any favorite aluminum cleaner to use on the cast aluminum on the
intake of our favorite cars? Engine bay has been degreased multiple times and this 
is still looking pretty cruddy. I don't care quite enough at the moment to remove and 
polish/detail this piece. But I'm wondering if there's anything out there that's a good
spray and rinse type of solution. I've tried some aluminum mag wheel cleaner.
Didn't do much. Maybe I just need to repeat the process.
Thanks


----------



## silvervdubs99 (Oct 7, 2000)

*Re: MK1 GTI: Cleaning rough cast aluminum intake (ablose1961)*

come on, it's simple enough...a 6mm allen and an hour at the absolute most and it's off....just bring it anywhere, have it media blasted and then blow it out and wash it out for an hour or so to make sure no abrasive bits are left...re-install


----------



## TRUEBELIEVER (Apr 7, 2005)

*Re: MK1 GTI: Cleaning rough cast aluminum intake (silvervdubs99)*

i second that, no matter how much you degrease it its not going to do much of anything. All the scale buildup and oxidizing on the aluminum cant be "degreased" If you dont want to take off the manifold you can get a sheet of scotch brite and try cleaning it off with that but you probably wont be able to reach all the nooks. Media would be my personal choice though as mentioned above.


----------



## where_2 (Jul 21, 2003)

*Re: MK1 GTI: Cleaning rough cast aluminum intake (ablose1961)*

Get yourself an air compressor, a media blast cabinet, a bucket of media, and have a ball. I need a blast cabinet. I keep losing my media in the yard working with my hopper and a tarp to collect the blast media... 
It works awesome though. I was blasting my Girling 60 brake calipers and enjoying the results...


----------



## WackyWabbitRacer (Apr 24, 2001)

*Re: MK1 GTI: Cleaning rough cast aluminum intake (where_2)*









Cheers, WWR.


----------



## busdrip (May 8, 2007)

*Re: MK1 GTI: Cleaning rough cast aluminum intake (WackyWabbitRacer)*

Could we see a picture of the whole engine bay?


----------



## where_2 (Jul 21, 2003)

*Re: MK1 GTI: Cleaning rough cast aluminum intake (WackyWabbitRacer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WackyWabbitRacer* »_









Mmmmmmm, Tasty!


----------



## joevwfox (Feb 20, 2007)

WWR what is that painted with/ coated in? (the intake mani)


----------



## trepoman (Jun 11, 2007)

*Re: MK1 GTI: Cleaning rough cast aluminum intake (where_2)*

wwr has the coolest stuff. Period. Every time he flashes a little picture of some of his custom stuff, I am inspired to work harder at my little shabby junk.


----------



## Northern RD (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: MK1 GTI: Cleaning rough cast aluminum intake (where_2)*

I was thinking of something similar for a pair of Solex side draft castings: any sugjestions??


----------

